
Ask HN: Team password manager - quintes
What are you using to securely store passwords, credentials etc for a dev team, support team all in one. Must be secure, Web based, support roles and RBAC.
======
TheAndruu
LastPass for business
[https://www.lastpass.com/business](https://www.lastpass.com/business)

------
remir
Bitwarden is web based and open source. Don't know about RBAC.

